# I am looking for advice on land in Oregon.



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

My wife and I have spent our lives in the Mohave Desert. While we love the desert we are looking to get in touch with the vaious shades of green instead of brown. We are about 10 years from retirement and are considering Oregon or maybe southern washington to purchase property. I have been using a website called areavibes.com to look at cities / towns below 10,000. What we are looking for is about what most on this site would, not to close to a major city or freeway and good growing conditions. Also at the advice of a friend we are not looking for a place that rains too much. Having lived with 350 sunny day's a year we probably would not do well with too many coudy day's. 

So I was hoping to get some input on where may be a good fit or areas to avoid. Using the website mentioned I have looked at Pilomath, Myrtle Creek, John Day, Baker City, Jacksonville, Winston, Joseph and Shady Cove so far.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

I lived in Grants Pass Oregon for a few years. Beautiful place but it rains just about everyday. Not a lot but everyday. We called it Washington Mist because it missed Washington and hit us.


----------

